# Broken screen on laptop



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi my darling ds has just smashed my laptop screen   does any one know if it's possible to get a new screen or if it's too expensive (laptop cost about £500 18 months ago) i am also worried that there are photo's on there that i haven't saved to disk yet   is there any way i can connect my laptop to my desk top to get the pics off it ?

thanks

pam xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

You'll be cheaper to get a new laptop  

But then again it should be covered on your contents insurance  

As for your pictures just connect your laptop to your PC monitor via USB and then just email everything across onto it.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Pam, Al did that to mine a few weeks ago the screen is in tact tho just the spider ink running all under the surface i was told that i could get a new screen for about £150 so call the manufacturer(sp) and ask them i will be after crimbo is over as it is slowly driving me bleeding nuts    
huge hugs to and you,dh n scrummy bum


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awww Lou thanks hun, i'm going to ring them in the new year and see how much it will cost as there is no way i can afford to fork out £500 for a new one and although i have got the pc in my bedroom (which i'm on now) i can't get online as much as ds is running around and with the lap top i can get on quick while he watches his favourite programe or crayons and i can still give him attention at the same time  

pam xx


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi
  my friends daughter smashed her screen she dropped it of the end of the bed,she was told it would cost more than the lap top heer's was about the same price as yours she can still put hers on though but she has to guess whats behind some of the cracks to open certain programs.have you thought about house insurance if you've got it,thats what they did in the end.
                              best of luck
                            mariexx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

When my laptop was dying I took it to a shop and they managed to download all my photos and documents onto a disk for me so they were  hope that they managed to repair your screen
L x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello!

I did exactly the same with my laptop!   I managed to get a screen from ebay, can't remember the company but just put into search the laptop name ,model number and screen.  This particular company even fit the screen for free.  I think that it cost me around 100, but Acer wanted nearly 400!!

Best of luck

Louj x


----------

